# "Smart Cover" Made of Wood



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have an iPad 2, but if I did I'd be awfully tempted by this...

http://www.pcworld.com/article/223379/an_ipad_smart_cover_made_out_ofwood.html


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

They're neat. Next payday I'll be getting the cherry wood version. I'll need to figure out something for the back.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

That is lovely. I ordered the red smart cover, if I decide I want something else I might have to get one of these


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Boy, I thought the lighted Kindle case was overpriced  

$69 for some glued together rulers/popsicle sticks.


----------

